# iMovie HD



## JPZ (Aug 5, 2006)

I am a new user- doing a DVD slide show of photos for my dad's 60th- (great time to learn-"a"- pressure!) 

One of my questions so far is- --adding captions --when I do so I am finding that transtions are deleted and the clip (photo) next to the clip I entered text to is shortened..? not to mention that I am not sure how to lenghten a photo clip to play longer- when I worked in a PC studio setting I had no problem --here I am not sure- imac help is not very helpful either- thanks so much for anything you can suggest- this is my last thing I need to complete before I hopefully can burn this evening- thanks again-


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 5, 2006)

What version of iLife are you using? I'm trying to duplicate your problem, but I have iMovie '06, and it's not working so far..

One thing that you should make sure of is that your clips are long enough, that is, if the title is longer than the clip. That could be causing the shortened clips. You can adjust the speed and pause of titles to make their duration longer.


----------



## JPZ (Aug 5, 2006)

I am using 6.0.2- how do you make the clips longer? I  am stuck- thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 5, 2006)

Did you import them via the "Media" thing? If so, just select the photo, click "Show Photo Settings" in the Media tab, then move the slider towards the turtle.

If it's a .dv "still frame", then just go to Video FX (under Editing), and use the Fast/Slow/Reverse effect.


----------



## JPZ (Aug 5, 2006)

ok so I did it and it worked for the most part thank you so much! It was interesting - I adding time to the clip added the title then after it rendered it added more of that same picture as another clip after it- I just kept deleting them but I am not sure why that happened- I need to take a class after this project is finished- thanks again


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, there are some odd things that happen in iMovie 06.. the "extra clip" could be caused if the effect/title was shorter that the clip, as iMovie will split the effected and unaffected parts of the clip.


----------



## JPZ (Aug 5, 2006)

thank you for your help- I was able to burn a DVD tonight- it still needs work but I am on my way


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 6, 2006)

Good luck, and happy.. iLife-ing..


----------

